# 120GB Maxtor Drives - $40 after rebate at Office Depot thru 8-5-06



## tyr5229 (Dec 5, 2005)

I bought the Maxtor Diamondmax L01P100 at Office Depot today, and was given a $50 rebate slip.

I took it home, and prepared the rebate submission for mailing. Then I noticed there was a sticker on the box proclaiming "BONUS 20GB!" Sure enough, when I removed the drive it was a 120GB drive.

Thought some of you might want to check this out.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

Excellent, will look into is ASAP. Thanks!


----------



## tyr5229 (Dec 5, 2005)

PS: I've been waiting almost four months for my rebate, and it's just in step 2 of 4. I think I'll think twice about buying anything with a rebate at Office Depot again.


----------

